# North East Butcher Convert!



## kiska95 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Guy's 

Had a very interesting talk to my mate this morning who is a long standing butcher in the North East. For the guys up here it is Martin Baxter Butchers (Facebook) of Birtley Tyne & Wear. His son, James is the actor that plays along side David Jason in the new Open all Hours series :D

Anyway I digress; I have been discussing our/my interest in obtaining American cut meat, Packer cut briskets, Pork & Beef ribs Butt, Jacobs ladders etc. from local butchers and he has agreed to buy in some bone in Briskets etc. and experiment with me in obtaining the cuts I want. He is then going to look at the pricing after we get the right cut and pass on the best prices to me/us. He is also considering doing a courier service for those that live further afield if he can get it right. I have a T & G Packer Cut brisket coming next week so we can compare.

I will keep you updated


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 23, 2015)

'Back of the Net' (well hopefully).  Nice once Brian.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 29, 2015)

Part II

Got my T & G replacement brisket this morning and took it to my mate the butcher from Birtley. It was slightly smaller at 6.26KG (Hereford), had no fat cap whatsoever but maybe not as much hard fat as the other; still very little point and a big seam of fat under it.

My mates first words were "I'm not that impressed for the money you are paying, it's short, where is the blade end? and it still has too much Fat?" (UK opinion not US). Not having a clue! We watched a Franklin Video of trimming brisket and sure enough as my mate pointed out Franklins Briskets were a lot longer with a full fat cap with less fat underneath. My mate said " If they are trying to give you the same as that then they are not getting it right, its not the same as the one shown on the video"!

Upshot is that he has just taken delivery of a full brisket on the bone and next week we are going to bone it out to see if we can emulate Franklins. I will take pictures so we can see what we end up with in size etc.. But if he can get this right we may have an alternative supply and at a better price per KG


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2015)

Look forward to the outcome of this experiment!


----------



## john trotter (Aug 1, 2015)

Good news for us in the north east Birtley is only a up the road keep up the good work


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 2, 2015)

Where you from John?


----------



## john trotter (Aug 3, 2015)

Stockton on Tees


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Great stuff! Working Hartlepool at the moment but I'm from Sunderland!!!!

Well boys I think I may have scored 8 draws with this butcher from Birtley!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been to his shop this morning for a 4 hours education on meat butchery and what a wealth of knowledge and skill this man has!!!  It was like Christmas morning for me, I was that excited I felt a "twinge of delight". The man is also a property developer (New Builds) so can afford to take a few chances experimenting with the meat for us.

So Previously on "Butcher Convert"................ Martin the Butcher was to get a Bone in Brisket and butcher it for me to compare with the T & G Packer cut which he though was a bit short. He was also going to price up the brisket to see what he could do for us..................

Now straight off the bat I can see why T & G and all of the others are charging higher prices and that's because of the probable unwanted wasted off cuts (Spicy Texan Beef links would be the answer to those). However Martin brought out the Brisket that had been hanging for me and don't worry I have pictures of the whole procedure so bear with me. The gross weight of the brisket as it stood was 16KG bone in. Now first off he can do this whole brisket for us at around £65.00 (different weights), that works out at just over £4.00 per kilo but he is willing to separate rib Bone out and the plate (all will become evident from the pictures) so you have 3 pieces of meat for your money.If however you just want the packer cut weighing in at around 8.6KG then its at around £7.50 per kilo as he has to get rid of the surplus and bones etc (it costs him £50 to get rid of bones these days) which are of no real value. He is trying to press 2 wholesales for cheaper supply which he will pass on to us if he can get a regular trade. As this one was a one off I don't think he did too badly for establishing a starting point

So.................. Here we will start the picture process

The Brisket Uncut

James Baxter (open all hours actor) checking out the brisket

The T & G Packer cut @ £50.00 plus delivery

Martin Boning out the back bone

Bone out

Taking out the rib bones (sold as African Ribs in Geo Bowlems)

The UK Packer Cut under side (look at the length more like Franklin's now)

The UK Packer Cut Top Side

Plate Ribs

The 3 cuts you get for the money

Plate end on

African Ribs end on

Vac packed and ready to take home

And that is how you would get them!! By the way the T & G was missing the plate end which he said does have nice meat on it!

Martin can be contacted at 0191 4102101 or 07931 33096 and just mention me Brian he will know. His business is also on Facebook " Martin Baxter Butcher" But if you want the Briskets give a couple of days to get it in for you.

We are now moving on to Boston Butt and Ribs so watch this space but at least one mystery is solved, USDA cuts can be done

Hope this helps boys and girls


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 4, 2015)

Your like a kid in a sweet shop!


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 4, 2015)

And he does home made Savaloys, I'm made up!!!!


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be ordering next week along with some savaloys. Happy days.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also Brian when your'e adding your photos, are you attaching them or addind images as i have to download them to see them.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi
I've tried a couple of ways and I only seem to be able to get the JPEG that you see to download. How do I get the image to be seen?


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Brian,

You do the following :

Press the button that looks like a rectangle with two triangles and a circle in. That will bring up the following window.













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 5, 2015






Now hit the upload button and it will give access to photos (my screenshots are from an ipad, it will differ on a PC but same principle)













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 5, 2015






Choose photo, then hit upload and submit













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 5, 2015







Voila













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope not got that button or cant see it just the paperclip to attach an image?????? Help!


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hah ha Sussed it!!!!

Brummies lad don't they just get on your IT thingy. 2 triangles and a circle in it my Axse!!!!! Its a mountain scene with a sun over the horizon.













012.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hah ha Sussed it!!!!
> 
> Brummies lad don't they just get on your IT thingy. 2 triangles and a circle in it my Axse!!!!! Its a mountain scene with a sun over the horizon.
> 
> ...



I was going to call it that but thought I'd keep it simple :biggrin:


----------

